# A crowded Trial Lake



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Trial Lake, Uintas

My 16-year-old daughter said she wanted to go fishing and I did what every father with a teenager should do, I jumped at the chance to spend time with her. Since she does like fishing but it isn't much of a priority in her life. I loaded her stuff in the truck and we headed towards Kamas. I originally was planing to hike up to one of the lakes above Trial by myself but since my daughter surprised me, I decided we would just fish Trial instead.

We arrived at Trial and found a small gap in between all the other shore anglers and threw out the lines. Even as crowded as it was the scenery was beautiful.










My daughter caught the first fish and her very first tiger trout ever.










She ended up catching three other bows (missed the chance for a pic on the last one).


















I caught three bows myself and we left just before dark, the Uintas are a great place to escape from the heat.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*'but since my daughter surprised me'*....

WTG for taking your Daughter fish'n on a great day plus catching her very first Tiger Trout. I ask my Son and Daughter all the time if they want to go fish'n with us two ole bitty bags...My Daughter has gone a lot more than my Son.

Looks like a great outing and most of all an expereince to share with your Daughter WTG Dad!!! Including WTG for your Daughter wanting to go fish'n with you and share a fish'n trip with her Father...nothing better than that IMHO. :wink: :wink:


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Time spent in the uintas is never wasted, a walk of one hour from the trial lake area will diminish the crowds and enhance the fishing. Taking a friend , kid, alien _(O)_ or ? is good karma.......fish on!


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Good for you. Way to be a dad.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Trial Lake is amazing in a good float tube or pontoon, especially in the fall. I have 4 daughters and those are some great memories.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

had my daughter out there last year in the tubes, got caught in a big hail storm, like putting ice in a drink, dropped the water temp 10 degrees in a hurry, it was a slurry of ice to get to shore. she didnt have a hat, so had to give her mine - old men with thinning hair dont stand a chance with hail on the noggin. still, it was a hoot and we went back out after the storm. she loved the physics of hail on noggin and seeing how high they bounce.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> had my daughter out there last year in the tubes, got caught in a big hail storm, like putting ice in a drink, dropped the water temp 10 degrees in a hurry, it was a slurry of ice to get to shore. she didnt have a hat, so had to give her mine - old men with thinning hair dont stand a chance with hail on the noggin. still, it was a hoot and we went back out after the storm. she loved the physics of hail on noggin and seeing how high they bounce.


I was caught in a hail storm up there in June, so I know what it's like to have hail bouncing off your head.


----------

